# Add Hindi/Urdu



## Aypo129 (Dec 11, 2022)

A curries real test
Mashallah add em


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 11, 2022)

Zabardast jawab janab!


----------



## chinpilled69 (Dec 11, 2022)

G


----------



## WanderingBurro (Dec 11, 2022)

Chutiya


----------



## Chadpreetmaybe (Dec 11, 2022)

Sahi bat h


----------



## Aypo129 (Dec 11, 2022)

@Niko


----------

